# Robinson Cano Suspended 80 games for PEDs



## TowinKarz (May 15, 2018)

https://www.mlb.com/news/robinson-cano-suspended-80-games/c-276822884



> Robinson Cano has been suspended 80 games after testing positive for a banned substance, Major League Baseball announced on Tuesday.
> 
> The Mariners second baseman tested positive for furosemide, a diuretic better known as Lasix, which is often used to help mask banned substances in urine tests.
> 
> ...



*insert obligatory ex-Yankee bashing here*


----------



## Lipitor (May 15, 2018)

Seems like this Furosemide was purportedly prescribed to help with his heart problems. However, it's a banned substance by the World Anti-Doping Agency. Apparently athletes have found it covers up other PEDs in the urine stream, helping them evade detection. So while it's not entirely clear he was intentionally doping, it's some evidence. His doctor should have known better. And I realize a lot of you are going to spit your coffee out at the idea he'd go to a doctor outside of the USA, but that's what a lot of these guys from the carribean and latin america do, so it's not uncommon. There's even rumors Roberto Colon would go back to Venezuela every winter to have his arm rebuilt using stem cells.

Seems like there is a chance this was unintentional, but the MLB doping rules are pretty strict if they think they've caught you. InB4 baseball illuminati only wants big market teams in the world series and intentionally sabotaged him... can juiced baseballs melt steel beams?


----------

